# Chinaberry Bowl



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby dropped off this big chunk of Chinaberry 5-6 weeks ago. I rough turned it and then soaked it in the soap/water solution for two days. I was impressed that it kept it's shape and there was zero checking/cracking while it dried out. The wood is very porous and not easy to work with but has a fairly interesting grain pattern. After sanding from 80gt-220gt...I then wet sanded it using Min-Wax Natural with 320gt-400gt-600gt-1000gt. I then added several coats of Min Wax paste wax. Overall diamter is 11 1/2" by 6" tall. I'm off to another challenge! jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That looks great Jim. I have been playing with this stuff and I have got to the point I am giving up on it. I may need to come take another lesson.hwell: I get more catches than I did when fishing. That don't sound like many but it is a lot


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

Nice looking bowl...Vic


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Vic. Bobby....that wood is not the best to work with and I will probably pass on using it again. It's very soft and does not take a finish like a good dense wood. It's a great wood to practice on though!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow Galvbay, that looks great. I love the color of the wood and a great looking bowl. With the lip on edge of bowl, it looks geat. You did a great job. I haven't worked with Chinaberry before and soft wood is not the easiest to use. Love the long wood chips or wood you removed. Talented. Working on inside, I'm more of a scraper, but would love to perfect skewing.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very Nice Jim!

I can assure ya'll it looks even better in person.

Bobby...I'll take some of that china berry next time you have some to get rid of


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Fellas, we have a tree that's going to come down in the next month or so. It's a big mother and it is older than they allegedly live. If you guys PROMISE to come and get it, I will have the tree guys pull you some big chunks. I can take a picture of it if you like so you can see what you are getting into.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What kind of tree and where is it.


dick


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Slip,,,,,,,don't use a skew on a bowl ,"IT WILL EAT YOUR LUNCH" strictly flat stuff and you can graduate to spindle types with practice.


dick


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice galvbay. Lot of color in the wood.

Some day.......
Bob


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Way nice Jim! That is some good looking grain & color.

Jan, what kind of tree is it? Always interested in free wood be it to turn or to burn! 

Jeff


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

dicklaxt3 said:


> What kind of tree and where is it.
> 
> dick


LOL......I certainly hope it's not in "Old Mexico" 

I may be intrested as well....I have not been to Mexico in a while


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

dicklaxt3 said:


> Slip,,,,,,,don't use a skew on a bowl ,"IT WILL EAT YOUR LUNCH" strictly flat stuff and you can graduate to spindle types with practice.
> 
> dick


Yea, meant bowl gouge instead on the insides. I use skews on outsides but do more scrapings in inside objects.I start with a bowl gouge, but work to a scraper as I go on.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm glad there is some good use of a Chinaberry tree other than Chinaberry fights. I hate those trees.....


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I'm sorry! I wasn't very clear on that was I?! Chinaberry of course. I can't wait to kill that mother. It has rained broken glass (berries) on my driveway for the last time in its life!

I feel semi-bad for hating a tree but hate it I do. 

I might like to see a bowl made out of it. I might even come to appreciate the whole "mounting" thing you guys do with stuff you killed. lol.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

So I'm not the only China Berry hater!!! lol We used to have some major fights w/those as kids. When we were looking at houses, and folks would say, "lots of tree's". HUH..Those aint trees!!!! They are just a big PIA!! lol.
I'm glad someone has found a good use for them. That bowl is very nice!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Don't mistake the Chinaberry for Chinese Tallow. Both have berries but the C-tallow have the berries that are in clusters. Chinaberry has single berries...almost cherry like. Both are trees that can be VERY messy but make good slingshot ammunition.LOL! j


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

And I think the chickie lives in Spraaaaang.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Yep you caught me trying to pawn my tallow tree off as a chinaberry. Bad chickie.

Actually, I had them switched around in my noggin. Chinese Tallow it is. I still plan to kill it. :hairout:

I should have known this thing wouldn't even make a good bowl!


----------

